# Pulled Pork in a Crock Pot?



## kevin james (Oct 5, 2012)

Hey everyone. I am DESPERATE to make some home made pulled pork and since the MES 30 did not work out for me (bought 2, sent 2 back, both were damaged etc theres a whole thread about it in the Electric Smoker section) Smoking it is not an option right now.Anyways... I've heard you can make it in a crock pot but not sure of how to do it. Has anyone here ever made it in a crock pot? Any advice/recipe's etc would be much appreciated.Thanks!


----------



## linguica (Oct 5, 2012)

Acceptable, but don't try to pass it off as Q.

http://www.food.com/recipe/pulled-pork-crock-pot-131018

http://southernfood.about.com/od/pulledporkrecipes/r/cpweekly33.htm


----------



## kryinggame (Oct 5, 2012)

it ain't the same but it is possible. 

Heck, why not do it in your oven?


----------



## kevin james (Oct 5, 2012)

Linguica said:


> Acceptable, but don't try to pass it off as Q.
> 
> http://www.food.com/recipe/pulled-pork-crock-pot-131018
> 
> http://southernfood.about.com/od/pulledporkrecipes/r/cpweekly33.htm


Certainly not trying to passs it off. Just want to make some home made pulled pork and since I have no smoker, not sure what other way to go to cook it.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 5, 2012)

Here is another option that is very tasty - We used to do these for weddings before I got a smoker 

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Sam-Choys-Oven-Roasted-Kalua-Pig-233927


----------



## linguica (Oct 5, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Here is another option that is very tasty - We used to do these for weddings before I got a smoker
> 
> http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Sam-Choys-Oven-Roasted-Kalua-Pig-233927


If Sam Choy likes and serves it, you can take that to the bank. Great Chef.


----------



## sqwib (Oct 5, 2012)

I have made some damn good Pulled Pork in the crock try it you will like it. Some actually prefer it over smoked.

Trim it up real good and you may want to skim the top for fat during the cook, place thick onion slices in the bottom and rest your seasoned meat on top, add a cup of water, turn on high for several hours then to low and let it ride.


----------



## kevin james (Oct 5, 2012)

SQWIB said:


> I have made some damn good Pulled Pork in the crock try it you will like it. Some actually prefer it over smoked.
> 
> Trim it up real good and you may want to skim the top for fat during the cook, place thick onion slices in the bottom and rest your seasoned meat on top, add a cup of water, turn on high for several hours then to low and let it ride.


Cool. I will go ahead and give it a try.  Here's what I was thinking, and keep in mind I'm a total noob so be gentle LOLI was thinking of :Lay the sliced onions down firstThen add a half cup of Chicken stock (because I've seen several recipe's online with it)Then a  half cup of Apple Juice (only because I've noticed people say to spray it on in a smoker)Add the tiniest amount of of liquid smoke to try to get a little bit of a smokey flavor)Then add the butt in rubbed with musterd and the rub.Then let it cook. Thats the part I'm not sure of, how long and at what setting, low, med or high? I was thinking low and use a probe to check internal temp I guess.


----------



## turtle (Oct 5, 2012)

First off, sorry for the formatting of this post; can't for the life of me figure out how to get a line feed in here.  Anyways, here's another recipe you could try.  The chipotle should give a little bit of smoke flavor.Pulled Pork with Caramelized OnionsIngredients1 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil 3 large onions, thinly sliced 1/3 cup raw cane sugar, such as Demerara or turbinado (see Notes) 4 cloves garlic, minced 1 teaspoon dried oregano 1 teaspoon freshly ground pepper 1/2 teaspoon salt 1/3 cup cider vinegar 1 cup chili sauce, such as Heinz 1 1/2 to 3 teaspoons minced chipotle chile in adobo sauce (see Notes) 3 pounds boneless pork shoulder or blade (butt) roast, trimmed InstructionsHeat oil in a large skillet over medium-high heat. Add onions and cook, stirring occasionally, until they begin to soften, 3 to 6 minutes. Add sugar and continue to cook, stirring constantly, until the onions are golden brown, 6 to 8 minutes more. Add garlic, oregano, pepper and salt and cook, stirring, for 1 minute. Add vinegar and bring to a boil. Cook until mostly evaporated, 30 seconds to 1 minute. Remove from the heat and stir in chili sauce and chipotle to taste. Place pork in a 4-quart (or larger) slow cooker and cover with the sauce. Cover and cook until the pork is almost falling apart, about 4 hours on High or 8 hours on Low. Transfer the pork to a cutting board and shred using two forks. Stir back into the sauce. NotesNotes: Raw cane sugar (such as Sugar in the Raw) is steam-cleaned, coarse-grained and light brown in color, with a slight molasses flavor. Find it in the natural-foods section of large supermarkets or at natural-foods stores. Chipotle chiles in adobo sauce are smoked jalapeños packed in a flavorful sauce. Look for the small cans with Mexican foods at large supermarkets. Once opened, they'll keep up to 2 weeks in the refrigerator or 6 months in the freezer.


----------



## kevin james (Oct 5, 2012)

Turtle said:


> First off, sorry for the formatting of this post; can't for the life of me figure out how to get a line feed in here.  Anyways, here's another recipe you could try.  The chipotle should give a little bit of smoke flavor.Pulled Pork with Caramelized OnionsIngredients1 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil 3 large onions, thinly sliced 1/3 cup raw cane sugar, such as Demerara or turbinado (see Notes) 4 cloves garlic, minced 1 teaspoon dried oregano 1 teaspoon freshly ground pepper 1/2 teaspoon salt 1/3 cup cider vinegar 1 cup chili sauce, such as Heinz 1 1/2 to 3 teaspoons minced chipotle chile in adobo sauce (see Notes) 3 pounds boneless pork shoulder or blade (butt) roast, trimmed InstructionsHeat oil in a large skillet over medium-high heat. Add onions and cook, stirring occasionally, until they begin to soften, 3 to 6 minutes. Add sugar and continue to cook, stirring constantly, until the onions are golden brown, 6 to 8 minutes more. Add garlic, oregano, pepper and salt and cook, stirring, for 1 minute. Add vinegar and bring to a boil. Cook until mostly evaporated, 30 seconds to 1 minute. Remove from the heat and stir in chili sauce and chipotle to taste. Place pork in a 4-quart (or larger) slow cooker and cover with the sauce. Cover and cook until the pork is almost falling apart, about 4 hours on High or 8 hours on Low. Transfer the pork to a cutting board and shred using two forks. Stir back into the sauce. NotesNotes: Raw cane sugar (such as Sugar in the Raw) is steam-cleaned, coarse-grained and light brown in color, with a slight molasses flavor. Find it in the natural-foods section of large supermarkets or at natural-foods stores. Chipotle chiles in adobo sauce are smoked jalapeños packed in a flavorful sauce. Look for the small cans with Mexican foods at large supermarkets. Once opened, they'll keep up to 2 weeks in the refrigerator or 6 months in the freezer.


Thansk for the recipe :) I had the same formating problem.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 5, 2012)

I say find a friend with a smoker.


----------



## michael ark (Oct 5, 2012)

Al has a good thread how to make it in a kettle.


----------



## boykjo (Oct 5, 2012)

SQWIB said:


> I have made some damn good Pulled Pork in the crock try it you will like it. Some actually prefer it over smoked.
> 
> Trim it up real good and you may want to skim the top for fat during the cook, place thick onion slices in the bottom and rest your seasoned meat on top, add a cup of water, turn on high for several hours then to low and let it ride.


I agree... I favor pulled pork in the crock pot over smoked....... If you try this you wont be dissapointed

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/117296/mcrib-boykjos-version

Joe


----------



## kevin james (Oct 6, 2012)

Well, I got the butt in the crock pot cooker about 10:30 this morning. Trimmed the fat, applied the rub, added 3/4 cup chicken stock, 3/4 cup apple juice and 1/2 TSP of liquid smoke (just to try to get some smokyness to the flavor).

So, 2 hours in on high and according to my Maverick the cooker is only at 162 but the IT is already up to 145. I'm thinking I should turn the cooker down to low  at this point asthe IT temp is getting up there faster than I expected.

So now my question is what IT temp am I shooting for? I think I read about 201, is that correct? Keep in mind, I'm a complete noob and this is my first attemp at cooking a butt.

And here are some pics of the prep:













2012-10-0610.25.15.jpg



__ kevin james
__ Oct 6, 2012


















2012-10-0610.29.58.jpg



__ kevin james
__ Oct 6, 2012


















2012-10-0610.32.20.jpg



__ kevin james
__ Oct 6, 2012


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 6, 2012)

Here. Stay here for a while just for bringing that up...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## kevin james (Oct 6, 2012)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Here. Stay here for a while just for bringing that up...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL yeah yeah I know it aint smoked but hey, I bought a smoker and it was damaged and had to go back and the second one I got same thing so I'm looking for alternatives to the MES 30 but in the mean time I been dying to make some pulled pork. This was my only option for now.


----------



## billebouy (Oct 6, 2012)

Yep, turn it down to low.  Since in a crock pot you're basically braising, it's gonna cook far quicker than in a smoker, no stall.  I really wouldn't worry too much about the IT, again, since your braising, it's gonna be moist & tender.  Just poke at with a fork now and then, when it pulls apart easily, you're done.  Since you're using liquid smoke for smoke flavor, just put a dab in your sauce to taste, just don't over-do it.


----------



## boykjo (Oct 6, 2012)

I cook the crap out of it with the fat cap on.  (Setting on high)  The juices will render from the butt and mix in with the sauce you add..... you cant over cook unless you probably leave it in for a few days...... I woudnt worry about what temp to bring it to... When you stick a fork in it and it starts falling apart.. its ready......

Joe


----------



## nc cue (Oct 6, 2012)

I used to do PP in a crock pot every now and then when I lived in an apartment and a smoker wasn't an option. It was OK, but not earth-shatteringly good. The key is to either trim it well or scoop out the melted fat as the butt cooks.


----------



## badbob (Oct 6, 2012)

I do pulled pork and brisket in the crock pot all the time. Just finish it off in a skillet and add the spices, onions, etc. then. Haven't had any complaints so far!


----------



## kevin james (Oct 6, 2012)

I know it aint smoked so it probably isn't note worthy but here's the update anyways (I'm pretty dang happy with it so far). I pulled it out at the 8 hour mark and it just about fell apart. Placed it in a caserole dish to shred it and the bone pulled clean out with zero effort. I shredded it with a pair of tongs and one hand so effertless is an understatement. I poured all the brasing juices out into a bowl and removed the fat, then put the shredded pork back in to the cooker and added half the brasing juice back in and am currently letting it cook for 1 more hour. A taste test before it went back in was already really really good. Once its done in an hour it should be even better.

Pics so far:













2012-10-0618.33.56.jpg



__ kevin james
__ Oct 6, 2012


















2012-10-0618.37.53.jpg



__ kevin james
__ Oct 6, 2012


















2012-10-0618.41.32.jpg



__ kevin james
__ Oct 6, 2012


















2012-10-0618.52.35.jpg



__ kevin james
__ Oct 6, 2012


----------



## sarnott (Oct 7, 2012)

I also have dome pulled pork in a crockpot using the Pork Sirloin Tips that you can get in Costco for $1.99 a pound. Sear them then put them in the crockpot for about 7-9 hours. Its really tender and by using the Pork Sirloin Tip, you don't have the fat to get out but, its not the same as smoked. You can also add spices and make a pretty good Pulled Pork Carnitas with Salsa Verde, garlic, onion and seasoned salt. 

Scott


----------



## sqwib (Oct 9, 2012)

boykjo said:


> I cook the crap out of it with the fat cap on.  (Setting on high)  The juices will render from the butt and mix in with the sauce you add..... you cant over cook unless you probably leave it in for a few days...... I woudnt worry about what temp to bring it to... When you stick a fork in it and it starts falling apart.. its ready......
> 
> Joe


Yep its done when it pulls easily just scrape it with a fork and you'll know.


----------



## norsican (Oct 9, 2012)

Nothing wrong with Crock pot "Qing"

Good advice all throughout this thread. My wife has been doing Crock pot Que-ing  for a few years now and she's getting better at it. We've had some great stuff and not so great stuff.  Don't over cook it, It's easier to do than you would think.  It will dry out even though it's sitting in whatever juices you have it in. 

My advice?

Weber kettle. If you have one, light it up.

Smoked a butt this weekend for the first time over charcoal and it came out great. Changed. my. life.

Easy temp control, Nothing to really "break" like so many others. 

Hell, head over to Craigslist and get you one on the cheap. Worst thing that could happen is you get a grill that won't smoke like you want. 

It's a good starter and can "teach" temp control.


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey I won't knock it. Looks pretty tasty and you gotta do what you gotta do to get PP.

It's called thinking outside the box and you did good!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 9, 2012)

Looks like it will be some tasty pork - congrats


----------



## kevin james (Oct 9, 2012)

Norsican said:


> Nothing wrong with Crock pot "Qing"
> 
> Good advice all throughout this thread. My wife has been doing Crock pot Que-ing  for a few years now and she's getting better at it. We've had some great stuff and not so great stuff.  Don't over cook it, It's easier to do than you would think.  It will dry out even though it's sitting in whatever juices you have it in.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. I live in an apartment that will not allow anything gas or charcoal though, so electric is my only option. I bit the bullet and went for round three on the MES 30. If I can just get one to show up undamaged I will be a happy camper. If not this third one will go back too and I will need to look at other options, unfortunitely that means more expensive. I have a local shop that carries a Bradly Smoker in stock at $499 and the Treager JR pellet Smoker at $399 or the Lil' Tex at $699. I really don't want to spend that much but my only other local option is a Master Forge Digital electric smoker at $199 and I've heard bad things about that brand.


----------



## kevin james (Oct 9, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Looks like it will be some tasty pork - congrats


Thank you :) It came out really good. Super tender and juicy and just loaded with flavor. I was surprised that it was actually better than all of my favorite local smoked Q joints (IMO). I was very happy for a first attemp and it can only improve from there. Now if only I can get that MES 30 to show up undamaged and be a keeper then I can get down to some real smokin!


----------



## norsican (Oct 9, 2012)

This was never an issue when I was living in Apartments. I suppose they found a way to save on the insurance...

Sucks that those of us who are responsible have to suffer for the "lowest common denominator."


----------



## kevin james (Oct 9, 2012)

Norsican said:


> This was never an issue when I was living in Apartments. I suppose they found a way to save on the insurance...
> 
> Sucks that those of us who are responsible have to suffer for the "lowest common denominator."


True. Its actually in the lease agreement itself so Ican't try to play dumb etc. Its fine though. I have an electric grill that works fine for me and if the MES 30 is a keeper then I'm good.


----------



## kevin james (Oct 12, 2012)

I just realised I never posted the finished product. Better late than never.













2012-10-0620.07.48.jpg



__ kevin james
__ Oct 12, 2012






Took some of the left over pulled pork tonight and tried making a pulled pork pizza. Home made crust and BBQ sauce, a layer of smoked provolone cheese, then shredded mozzarella, the pulled pork a little more BBQ sauce on top and light sprkling of parmessian cheese. It came out so good, I think I found my new favorite pizza 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















2012-10-1219.10.59.jpg



__ kevin james
__ Oct 12, 2012


















2012-10-1219.11.07.jpg



__ kevin james
__ Oct 12, 2012


----------



## bigmansmokin (Oct 12, 2012)

Man that pizza looks good

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daveomak (Oct 12, 2012)

Kevin, evening.... That pizza really looks good.....  I like it...... Dave


----------



## kevin james (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks guys. Now that I FINALLY got a MES 30 that isn't damaged I can't wait to try some real smoking, especially pork shoulders. And with the left overs I'll definitely be making some more of this pizza too


----------



## daveomak (Oct 12, 2012)

Holey Moley......... An MES that ain't dented....   You must be living right !!!!  Head to Vegas........   Dave


----------



## sarnott (Oct 13, 2012)

One of my FAVORITE pizzas!. The other one I really like is BBQ sauce, smoked pulled chicken, bacon bits, and blue cheese! I cook them mostly on my grill but finish them and keep them warm in my smoker so I can cook and serve about three of them warm.

Looks great!


----------



## chuckles47 (Oct 13, 2012)

We do pulled pork in the crock pot quite often using a pork loin and a can of root beer - nothing else. It's awesome and no hassle on a rainy day.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 13, 2012)

Goodness sake , Man. Get on Craigs List and find a Smoker , even an ECB would be better than nothing...

Drop by Rollcall and intro. yourself and...


----------



## nabo4u (Oct 14, 2012)

Being as how the summer months bring large amounts of rain to south florida, I am no stranger to crock pot pp. I usually rub it down a day or 2 before wrap it up and put it in the fridge. I'll slice up a couple of onions and lay the butt on it. I'll then add coke or dr. pepper and set on low. Once it's ready to be pulled, I'll take it out, discard most of the liquid, pull it, and put it back in along with some homemade tangy BBQ sauce for about another hour. 
The key is to resist the urge to remove the lid while it's cooking. Every time you remove the lid, you're losing precious heat that will take time for the crock pot to regenerate. My understanding as to the high and low setting is that they both stabilize at the same final temp. It's just the speed at which each arrives at that temp. 
Jose


----------



## backwoods bbq (Oct 14, 2012)

you can do it in the crock pot: to give yourself a little edge use some liquid smoke and the KEY ingredient that you would never think... ready for it? Beef Broth YES you read that right beef broth will give it that 'pop' that you will lack it not being in a smoker try it and see what you think.


----------



## sunnyranch (Dec 28, 2016)

We all know that crock pot keeps the food healthy in it. Quit the fast food meal! This is just the thing you need to help maintain your healthy train if you are too busy to do the cooking.


----------

